# DirecTV New Online Guide



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So I just went over to DirecTV.com and was greeted with new and "improved" online guide. what are you thoughts....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Or option 4: I don't remember what the old one looked like


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't tell a difference. The last time I was there was a few months ago and it appears to be the same as then.
It would be nice if our onscreen guide had 3 hours of programming instead of the 1-1/2 that we have now.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I voted for "On the Fence" seeing how I rarely use it.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I voted "On the Fence" as I can't even remember what the old one looked like, it is however close to the iPad version which I do use occasionally.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's unavailable right now "due to technical reasons"!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

peds48 said:


> So I just went over to DirecTV.com and was greeted with new and "improved" online guide. what are you thoughts....


Still sucks!

Small-size medium grey color text on black/dull blue background got to be the worst combo on the www. What is that? About a billion websites!

I can't even vote, because the previous theme had the same color setup and was no way better then this crap in any way!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"before"
Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

After

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

I don't have any screen grabs from before, but it pretty much looked like the iPad (DAFI) guide


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also have added another option "I hate it"


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't really care.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

peds48 said:


> I also have added another option "I hate it"


Thank you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

so it looks like not that many folks uses the online guide to schedule or to watch online. I really preferred the old one because it had two hours of data plus it gave more channels on a single page. I guises this tells us a lot about what DirecTV thinks of expanding the guide to show more hours on the receivers since they went with the same concept online


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you referring only to the online guide on iPad, because the guide at directv.com/guide is the same nothing is different/changed??









[also, guide was the same whether logged into D* account or not]


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like the "stream at home" feature is new.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It's fine but would be much better if I could scroll through the guide with the scroll wheel on the mouse.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Are you referring only to the online guide on iPad, because the guide at directv.com/guide is the same nothing is different/changed??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I did posted a picture of the new guide. Why you are not seeing it, I have no clue

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> dpeters11, on 22 May 2014 - 7:52 PM, said:
> 
> Or option 4: I don't remember what the old one looked like


Ditto! :righton:


----------

